# Tear stains in Poodles....



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone deals with this? Ive noticed that Mister used to have them a lot worse when he was on a food with grain in it as well as eating pumpkin lol (canned for when his tummy is upset). Using angel eyes for a day or so usually clears it up though. That stuff seems pretty amazing. Ive never followed the dosage on the bottle. Ive always used about half of what they say and only every other day or so and it seems to do the trick. Ive stopped for months and the stains came back a little bit so i gave it to him for two days and theyre gone again.
So does anyone have any problems with tear stains? Ive heard people say its caused from SO many different things....


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The main ingredient in Angel Eyes is Tylan. You can order this much cheaper from a livestock supply company. Understand though that Tylan is an antibiotic and feeding it long term could impact your dog's health. Has your dog been to an Ophthalmologist to see if his tear ducts are clogged or too small?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Another thing you can try is having him drink bottled water (distilled). I have heard some folks have good luck with that.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella has the benefit of being dirt-colored, so she doesn't get stains, but I notice they do water. We were told it can be in relation to how clean their ears are, however I think we keep Bella's ears pretty clean and I don't seem to see it change. It's not awful, but she gets crusties daily. 

Bella drinks Reverse Osmosis water.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> Bella has the benefit of being dirt-colored


That made me laugh! We'll call her a soft mocha chocolate!  <3


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> That made me laugh! We'll call her a soft mocha chocolate!  <3


LOL, yes I do usually call her 'chocolate-colored.' There was this one time, however, that Dh gave her a bath just b/c it was time (generally every-other-week)..she didn't _look_ dirty. But oh my the dirt that ran off that dog!! We had no idea how filthy she was.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I can say that we battle tear stains, but it is still a battle. I havnt really cared to find a cure to stop it. I keep him clean, and wipe them up best i can. 
He had eye surgery this summer, and since then his tearing is pretty bad.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

cbrand said:


> The main ingredient in Angel Eyes is Tylan. You can order this much cheaper from a livestock supply company. Understand though that Tylan is an antibiotic and feeding it long term could impact your dog's health. Has your dog been to an Ophthalmologist to see if his tear ducts are clogged or too small?


Wow i had no idea! Crazy! You'd think they'd have to state that its an antibiotic! I have not been to an Opthalmologist, i dont believe anything is really worng with him. I think it could be partly the tap water. Ill start giving him the brita water and see if that makes a difference. Right now he has none i gave him some angel eyes a week or so ago and it went away. But im thinking it could of been the canned pumpkin i was giving him too.


----------



## sprngrdn (Sep 17, 2009)

cbrand said:


> The main ingredient in Angel Eyes is Tylan. You can order this much cheaper from a livestock supply company. Understand though that Tylan is an antibiotic and feeding it long term could impact your dog's health. Has your dog been to an Ophthalmologist to see if his tear ducts are clogged or too small?


cbrand, is it bad for me to use angel eyes? I have considered using it for my two light colored poodles, should I not use it?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie is having this very problem. I have used good water for weeks - we just finished doing that and Olie didn't improve. Using good dog foods has improved my Poms greatly No Tear stains at all. (they are known for this) Olie it didn't improve - and we use Blue - which is low grain but not free. All my dogs love it so we are sticking to it. If I were to use Angel Eyes it would be long term IF I wanted to stop the tearing. Olie's eyes look sore. We are watching but the Vet mentioned he may have some alergies too.....So what we would use for alergies?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Have you tried giving Ollie benadryl to help with allergy eyes? You could try giving 1 three times a day to see if it would help (the standard dose is 1mg/lb, but you really cant overdose, Ry was on 300mg/day for weeks once and no problems). There are some drops your vet could give you also to help that Ry has been on before for that. Has your vet actually examined Ollies eyes? Be sure he doesnt have any entropion going on to cause that (rolling in of the lower eyelids instead of the rim forming a nice seal).


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Have you tried giving Ollie benadryl to help with allergy eyes? You could try giving 1 three times a day to see if it would help (the standard dose is 1mg/lb, but you really cant overdose, Ry was on 300mg/day for weeks once and no problems). There are some drops your vet could give you also to help that Ry has been on before for that. Has your vet actually examined Ollies eyes? Be sure he doesnt have any entropion going on to cause that (rolling in of the lower eyelids instead of the rim forming a nice seal).


I used baby benedryl on the poms when we went to PA in August but that was to ease the drive. The Vet has not done a thorough look and I like our Vet but I get a feeling he has not had a ton of experience with poodles.........and I have been keeping an eye on Olie's eyes and I am a little concerned in him having something more serious come up like you mentioned. I think I will try the benedryl first. Also I am trying to keep the hair our of Olies eyes because it seems the hair might irritate as well. We do clean them everyday...but it doesn't last.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would give the benadryl a try first. Have his eyes gotten worse lately, or have they been draining for awhile? It seems odd to still be allergies since its winter (but i guess you are in the south, i dont know how much pollen, etc you still have, its 6 degrees F here right now). If it doesnt clear up then i would sched. an eye exam with your vet. Even if they dont "know" poodles they will still be able to see entropion, check for ulcers, give you meds, etc. 

Since posting origionally, i think i have found a cure for Rileys eye tearing!!!!! It wont help others, but i sure has helped him! He has dry eye and is on cyclosporine drops everyday. Well, i stopped giving them right before Christmas and he has had no more tearing!! 

Last winter i cont. the drops, so i just did it this winter too. I think it was the drops that were making him tear so much as he didnt need them. I was a little afraid to stop them as last year when i stopped them to try over the winter he developed the entropion. I think his dry eyes are aggrivated by allergies. He will need to go on them again sometime, and at the first sign i will start them up again. His eyes are looking So good right now though! I am very pleased!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I would give the benadryl a try first. Have his eyes gotten worse lately, or have they been draining for awhile? It seems odd to still be allergies since its winter (but i guess you are in the south, i dont know how much pollen, etc you still have, its 6 degrees F here right now). If it doesnt clear up then i would sched. an eye exam with your vet. Even if they dont "know" poodles they will still be able to see entropion, check for ulcers, give you meds, etc.
> 
> Since posting origionally, i think i have found a cure for Rileys eye tearing!!!!! It wont help others, but i sure has helped him! He has dry eye and is on cyclosporine drops everyday. Well, i stopped giving them right before Christmas and he has had no more tearing!!
> 
> Last winter i cont. the drops, so i just did it this winter too. I think it was the drops that were making him tear so much as he didnt need them. I was a little afraid to stop them as last year when i stopped them to try over the winter he developed the entropion. I think his dry eyes are aggrivated by allergies. He will need to go on them again sometime, and at the first sign i will start them up again. His eyes are looking So good right now though! I am very pleased!


Thanks and yes its been a while now. I hate to steal the thread but I was thinking of posting some pics of his eyes and getting some opinions.....


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, i love when threads to off in different directions!  I am interested in seeing pictures of his eyes. Do some face shots and some closeups of his eyes too (one eye at a time).


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OK here are a few of Olies eyes........I may attach more I had 5 for upload and 3 came through..Thanks btw.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmm, its pretty hard to tell by the photos, but it doesnt look like he has entropion to me. Do his actual eyes seem red? Does he ever squint or paw at them? Does he ever get colored **** in his eyes or just the brown draining? 
If the benadryl doesnt help after a week or two i would sched a vet appt. There are some drops they can give him that will probably help.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Hmmm, its pretty hard to tell by the photos, but it doesnt look like he has entropion to me. Do his actual eyes seem red? Does he ever squint or paw at them? Does he ever get colored **** in his eyes or just the brown draining?
> If the benadryl doesnt help after a week or two i would sched a vet appt. There are some drops they can give him that will probably help.


Oddly they don't seem to bother him and not really red either. I am going to try your first suggestion. Sorry my pics were not better. Maybe tomorrow during the AM I can catch a better one.


----------

